# Master Chef's Recipe Thread



## BluePhantom

Ok so I am going to start this thread because I am getting a ton of requests for recipes.  For those wondering why I have the arrogance to start a thread about my recipes it's because I am a certified Master Pastry Chef as well as a Certified Executive Chef and I have multiple gold medals in international competition including the Culinary Olympics (for which I have represented the USA in the last two events). To deal with all these requests I am just going to start a thread and monitor that.  

*My Rules*
I am just going to post a formula here once a week at least (maybe more if needed).  I ask the following:  

1) if you have a request for a recipe please PM me.  If I get the same request enough I will post it for everyone, otherwise I will try to send it to you individually.  Please don't clutter the thread with requests.

2) Ask public questions about technique, problems, or measurements.  Chances are someone else has the same question.

3) This is not a debate thread.  I am not interested in arguing publicly about whether or not parsley is a functional or non-functional garnish.  I am starting this thread to help those asking for recipes and advice on technique and want to learn how to cook like an absolute mother fucker.

4) Please only post a response if you really think it's something everyone needs to see....and smart assed comments are something no one needs to see.  If you are not interested in the subject matter and just want to start shit, go to the Flame War section. 

5) All recipes will be set for four portions and to the highest degree possible I will try to set the ingredients for the home cook.  There are simply some things that can only be acquired by professionals.  If I can find an alternative I will tell you what it is.  If not...I will tell you how to get it.

I am doing this because I have gotten a lot of PMs asking questions and making requests.  I am trying to help in such a way that I accommodate as many people I can as quickly as I can.


----------



## BluePhantom

*Chop Suey with Fried Rice *

Fried Rice
1 tsp dry mustard
3 ½ oz soy sauce
1 oz cider vinegar
½ tsp sesame oil
¾ tsp sugar

Combine all the above together and mix until smooth

½ cup Peas
¼ cup minced carrots
½ cup find chop green onions
Combine all together in a bowl and set aside

2 cups white rice
2 cups water
For fried rice I recommend Minute Rice for the home cook.  All we are going to do here is hammer the rice with flavors and the rice exists to create texture.  Looking for a gourmet rice is great when you are making a pilaf or a risotto, but for fried rice at home, minute rice is actually perfect for what you are trying to accomplish.  Boil the water and add the rice.  Cover and set aside.  After the rice has fully absorbed the water mix the peas, carrots, and green onions in with the rice.  Replace the cover and set aside again.


1 ½ oz butter
4 ea. Eggs
Salt and pepper to taste

Start out with a large panI recommend about 12 diameter.  Melt the butter, and cook the eggs on full heat with the salt and pepper just like if you were making scrambled eggs. You want to really chop up the egg pieces to make them about the size of a lima bean maximum. 
When the eggs are dry add the rice and veggie mixture.  Stir it up and then add the soy sauce mixture.  Stir until the rice absorbs all the sauce.  Reduce heat to low.  All you have to do from here is keep the rice moving occasionally so it does not burn.


Chop Suey

2 pork chops (or one pork tenderloin) cut into ½ inch cubes

Set aside

½ ea onion (small dice)
4 stems celery (small dice)
12 small mushrooms sliced
½ cup sliced water chestnuts
4 ea Green Onions (thinly chopped)

Combine all the above in a bowl and set aside

2 cloves minced garlic

Set aside

¼ cup chicken broth
¼ cup soy sauce
1 TBS cornstarch
1 TBS dry sherry
½ tsp minced ginger
1/8 tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper

Combine the above in a bowl and mix until smooth.

In a wok (preferably) or at least a pot heat 2 TBS oil and fry the pork.  Stir fry it.  Keep it moving until its done but make sure its fully cooked.  Remove the pork and set aside

Add another 2 TBS oil and stir fry the onions, water chestnuts, green onions, mushrooms, and celery until al dente (just firm enough that your teeth sink in but it still has crispness).

Hit it with the minced garlic and stir fry for about 30 seconds.  Add the chicken broth and cornstarch mixture and stir fry until a thick sauce consistency.  Add the pork back in and stir fry until hot.

Serve with the fried rice recipe above.


----------



## Ringel05

*Cereal.*

Pour preferred cereal into a bowl.
(Use whatever amount that makes you happy).
Add milk.
(Again, type and quantity of milk is based on your preference).
Use a spoon to eat the milk and cereal mixture out of the bowl.
(I tried a fork, it doesn't work as well).
Enjoy!


----------



## syrenn

Breast implants should be made out of glucose......  ...take that pastry chef.


----------



## BluePhantom

you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh? 

BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.


----------



## Ringel05

BluePhantom said:


> you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh?
> 
> BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.


Rules are meant to be broken........ If they're even read..........


----------



## MeBelle

Ceasar Salad was not named after Cesar Chavez?


----------



## BluePhantom

Ringel05 said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh?
> 
> BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are meant to be broken........ If they're even read..........
Click to expand...


Well...lucky for you I love someone with a little spice in their demeanor....all the same...until you learn your place when referring to me on the topic of food you may address me as "Chef".


----------



## MeBelle

Ringel05 said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh?
> 
> BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are meant to be broken........ If they're even read..........
Click to expand...


*.....If they're even red....*


Chef...


----------



## BluePhantom

MeBelle60 said:


> Ceasar Salad was not named after Cesar Chavez?



LOL.  nope...a little before his time Belle.


----------



## MeBelle

BluePhantom said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ceasar Salad was not named after Cesar Chavez?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  nope...a little before his time Belle.
Click to expand...


That would explain why the're not spelled the same, Chef.


----------



## BluePhantom

MeBelle60 said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ceasar Salad was not named after Cesar Chavez?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  nope...a little before his time Belle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would explain why the're not spelled the same, Chef.
Click to expand...


 that might be a clue....however common myth is that Caesar Salad is Italian when in reality it;s Mexican.  Try that recipe I laid out below Belle....I think you will like it (if you enjoy pork and Chinese) and it's very simple.


----------



## Ringel05

BluePhantom said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh?
> 
> BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are meant to be broken........ If they're even read..........
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...lucky for you I love someone with a little spice in their demeanor....all the same...until you learn your place when referring to me on the topic of food you may address me as "Chef".
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h8qY5h4at8&feature=related]Chef! - Get me a large knife! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

BluePhantom said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh?
> 
> BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are meant to be broken........ If they're even read..........
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...lucky for you I love someone with a little spice in their demeanor....all the same...until you learn your place when referring to me on the topic of food you may address me as "Chef".
Click to expand...






then you will be addressing many others with that same respect.


----------



## Ringel05

MeBelle60 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh?
> 
> BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are meant to be broken........ If they're even read..........
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *.....If they're even red....*
> 
> 
> Chef...
Click to expand...

Exceptions to every rule........


----------



## BluePhantom

Ringel05 said:


> Chef! - Get me a large knife! - YouTube



LMAO....that guy was SOOOOO me in the industry.


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are meant to be broken........ If they're even read..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...lucky for you I love someone with a little spice in their demeanor....all the same...until you learn your place when referring to me on the topic of food you may address me as "Chef".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you will be addressing many others with that same respect.
Click to expand...

Or we shall 86 his ass, eh, Chef?


----------



## Wicked Jester

BluePhantom said:


> *Chop Suey with Fried Rice *
> 
> Fried Rice
> 1 tsp dry mustard
> 3 ½ oz soy sauce
> 1 oz cider vinegar
> ½ tsp sesame oil
> ¾ tsp sugar
> 
> Combine all the above together and mix until smooth
> 
> ½ cup Peas
> ¼ cup minced carrots
> ½ cup find chop green onions
> Combine all together in a bowl and set aside
> 
> 2 cups white rice
> 2 cups water
> For fried rice I recommend Minute Rice for the home cook.  All we are going to do here is hammer the rice with flavors and the rice exists to create texture.  Looking for a gourmet rice is great when you are making a pilaf or a risotto, but for fried rice at home, minute rice is actually perfect for what you are trying to accomplish.  Boil the water and add the rice.  Cover and set aside.  After the rice has fully absorbed the water mix the peas, carrots, and green onions in with the rice.  Replace the cover and set aside again.
> 
> 
> 1 ½ oz butter
> 4 ea. Eggs
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Start out with a large panI recommend about 12 diameter.  Melt the butter, and cook the eggs on full heat with the salt and pepper just like if you were making scrambled eggs. You want to really chop up the egg pieces to make them about the size of a lima bean maximum.
> When the eggs are dry add the rice and veggie mixture.  Stir it up and then add the soy sauce mixture.  Stir until the rice absorbs all the sauce.  Reduce heat to low.  All you have to do from here is keep the rice moving occasionally so it does not burn.
> 
> 
> Chop Suey
> 
> 2 pork chops (or one pork tenderloin) cut into ½ inch cubes
> 
> Set aside
> 
> ½ ea onion (small dice)
> 4 stems celery (small dice)
> 12 small mushrooms sliced
> ½ cup sliced water chestnuts
> 4 ea Green Onions (thinly chopped)
> 
> Combine all the above in a bowl and set aside
> 
> 2 cloves minced garlic
> 
> Set aside
> 
> ¼ cup chicken broth
> ¼ cup soy sauce
> 1 TBS cornstarch
> 1 TBS dry sherry
> ½ tsp minced ginger
> 1/8 tsp salt
> ¼ tsp pepper
> 
> Combine the above in a bowl and mix until smooth.
> 
> In a wok (preferably) or at least a pot heat 2 TBS oil and fry the pork.  Stir fry it.  Keep it moving until its done but make sure its fully cooked.  Remove the pork and set aside
> 
> Add another 2 TBS oil and stir fry the onions, water chestnuts, green onions, mushrooms, and celery until al dente (just firm enough that your teeth sink in but it still has crispness).
> 
> Hit it with the minced garlic and stir fry for about 30 seconds.  Add the chicken broth and cornstarch mixture and stir fry until a thick sauce consistency.  Add the pork back in and stir fry until hot.
> 
> Serve with the fried rice recipe above.


Minute rice, Bro?

Come on man, that's a shortcut for a hack chef.

Give 'em real ingredients to work with.

If you're gonna do this, do it right!

Chef to chef......Just sayin'!


----------



## strollingbones

minute rice?  damn i guess you went to johnson and wales....


----------



## syrenn

Wicked Jester said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...lucky for you I love someone with a little spice in their demeanor....all the same...until you learn your place when referring to me on the topic of food you may address me as "Chef".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you will be addressing many others with that same respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or we shall 86 his ass, eh, Chef?
Click to expand...


in the weeds already.....


----------



## California Girl

BluePhantom said:


> you guys missed the part about smart assed comments not being appreciated, huh?
> 
> BTW...some food history...Chop Suey is not Chinese. Although it has a Chinese flavor and Chinese ingredients it was invented by a Polish chef in New York City in the late 19th Century.  A similar thing is seen in Caesar Salad which is not Italian and has nothing to do with Julius Caesar.  It was invented by Chef Caesar Cardini in Tijuana in the 1920s.  Caesar Salad is Mexican cuisine.



We are aware that you are newbie, but you really should have worked out by now that we don't take kindly to 'rules' from posters about 'their' threads. You don't want smartassed comments? Start a fucking blog. Here, we like to fry other posters lightly, and add a side of sarcasm. Yum.


----------



## BluePhantom

Wicked Jester said:


> Minute rice, Bro?
> 
> Come on man, that's a shortcut for a hack chef.
> 
> Give 'em real ingredients to work with.
> 
> If you're gonna do this, do it right!
> 
> Chef to chef......Just sayin'!



I know, I know....but I am trying to do this for homemakers, not professionals


----------



## BluePhantom

California Girl said:


> We are aware that you are newbie, but you really should have worked out by now that we don't take kindly to 'rules' from posters about 'their' threads. You don't want smartassed comments? Start a fucking blog. Here, we like to fry other posters lightly, and add a side of sarcasm. Yum.



oh....  ....I never thought of a blog.  Good idea.  Thanks for the tip.  Actually I don't mind the sarcasm, my hope was simply that the thread wouldn't get too cluttered or sidetracked.  Thanks for the blog suggestion though.  Silly me.  

Please be patient.  I will learn.


----------



## California Girl

BluePhantom said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minute rice, Bro?
> 
> Come on man, that's a shortcut for a hack chef.
> 
> Give 'em real ingredients to work with.
> 
> If you're gonna do this, do it right!
> 
> Chef to chef......Just sayin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know....but I am trying to do this for homemakers, not professionals
Click to expand...


Actually, I thought the Minute Rice was a great suggestion. If you're gonna get people interested in cooking, it's a good idea to give them the 'cheat' version.


----------



## Sunshine

I see you are from Salem Oregon.  Too bad it's not Salem Massachussets. If you were, you could serve CG  up in dish of Barbequed Witch Tits.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Master Chief's daily special is ass-kicking.


----------



## syrenn

If you are going to do recipes... i would do one recipe per thread. Open a new thread for each thing... otherwise its all going to get lost in the jumble. 

I would also nix with the arrogant stuff....  your OP for example. You have been here 8 days, so i cant see how you would have a "ton of requests" 

If you want to share recipes, fine... but the crap about ...if you all ask enough about the same thing i will consider posting some.


----------



## strollingbones

what the fuck you think housewives cant do rice......what a fucking asshole...what is it with chefs....syr exclused......wicked is on the fence...but you blue are a dick.....cant cook rice you act like its fucking rocket science...


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> what the fuck you think housewives cant do rice......what a fucking asshole...what is it with chefs....syr exclused......wicked is on the fence...but you blue are a dick.....cant cook rice you act like its fucking rocket science...



My wife can't do rice.

 

She always burns the shit out of it.


----------



## syrenn

RadiomanATL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck you think housewives cant do rice......what a fucking asshole...what is it with chefs....syr exclused......wicked is on the fence...but you blue are a dick.....cant cook rice you act like its fucking rocket science...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife can't do rice.
> 
> 
> 
> She always burns the shit out of it.
Click to expand...




Automatic rice cooker........should fix the problem ....


----------



## RadiomanATL

syrenn said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck you think housewives cant do rice......what a fucking asshole...what is it with chefs....syr exclused......wicked is on the fence...but you blue are a dick.....cant cook rice you act like its fucking rocket science...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife can't do rice.
> 
> 
> 
> She always burns the shit out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic rice cooker........should fix the problem ....
Click to expand...


I just do all the cooking. Well, the majority of it. Oven is her domain. Stove, grill, smoker is mine.


----------



## RadiomanATL

And I just picked up some good hickory chunks the other day. Woohoo! I think I'm going to try a hickory/applewood combo next time. Should give an interesting flavor to some pork.


----------



## Ropey

strollingbones said:


> what the fuck you think housewives cant do rice......what a fucking asshole...what is it with chefs....syr exclused......wicked is on the fence...but you blue are a dick.....cant cook rice you act like its fucking rocket science...



Shades of Robert_Stephens and not a chef imo.


----------



## BluePhantom

I never said housewives can't cook rice.  Jesus.  I do a lot of individual classes for non-professionals and in my experience with them I have found that what most people are looking for is a way to make very good food in the easiest manner possible using ingredients that are very easy to find.  Having a specific rice for this dish and specific rice for that dish is not what most people are after.  I try to keep it as simple as possible.  

It's like apple pie.  What's the point of buying fancy grade granny smiths for something you are going to cook the living shit out of?  It's expensive as hell and IQF apples work just fine.

You know what...fuck it.  Good Christ


----------



## California Girl

BluePhantom said:


> I never said housewives can't cook rice.  Jesus.  I do a lot of individual classes for non-professionals and in my experience with them I have found that what most people are looking for is a way to make very good food in the easiest manner possible using ingredients that are very easy to find.  Having a specific rice for this dish and specific rice for that dish is not what most people are after.  I try to keep it as simple as possible.
> 
> It's like apple pie.  What's the point of buying fancy grade granny smiths for something you are going to cook the living shit out of?  It's expensive as hell and IQF apples work just fine.
> 
> You know what...fuck it.  Good Christ



 Well, don't say I didn't warn ya. 

Some people would be offended by 'Good morning' at USMB. We're a tricky bunch... at least I carry a warning on my tagline.


----------



## strollingbones

you did go to johnson and wales...so far what i have figured out about them.....they dont care what the quality of ingrediants is....they just add more salt....i like fresh as i can get food...


----------



## Sunshine

BluePhantom said:


> I never said housewives can't cook rice.  Jesus.  I do a lot of individual classes for non-professionals and in my experience with them I have found that what most people are looking for is a way to make very good food in the easiest manner possible using ingredients that are very easy to find.  Having a specific rice for this dish and specific rice for that dish is not what most people are after.  I try to keep it as simple as possible.
> 
> It's like apple pie.  What's the point of buying fancy grade granny smiths for something you are going to cook the living shit out of?  It's expensive as hell and IQF apples work just fine.
> 
> You know what...fuck it.  Good Christ



I learned how to make apple pie from my mother!  The BEST apples are those sour June apples which we can pick off the tree for free here!  

People are GOING to argue with your recipes.  Ann Landers learned THAT decades ago when she published her meat loaf recipe.


----------



## strollingbones

radio...buy a three buck timer....rice just isnt that hard to do


----------



## strollingbones

i would love a good ginger sauce recipe.....i love that stuff...from what i gather its a white sauce with ginger?


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> radio...buy a three buck timer....rice just isnt that hard to do



No, she insists on having the heat as high as it will go until it boils with the rice in it. I can't seem to convince her that even with water in the pot, it will still burn the rice.


----------



## Sunshine

How about a good chocolate gravy recipe?


----------



## strollingbones

most cant resist lifting the lid....that is why they spoil their rice


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> most cant resist lifting the lid....that is why they spoil their rice



Yeah, her problem is impatience of another sort. She wants the water to boil as quickly as possible so she has a frigging blowtorch coming out of the burner.


----------



## BluePhantom

strollingbones said:


> you did go to johnson and wales...so far what i have figured out about them.....they dont care what the quality of ingrediants is....they just add more salt....i like fresh as i can get food...



No I didn't go to J&W and I never said ingredients are not important.  I implied that the quality of ingredients you use depend on what you are making.  And sometimes fresh isn't the best way to go, believe it or not. If you are making raspberry sauce, for example, you will get a much better final product using berries that are just on the verge of rotten. This is because they have "over-ripened" and the flavor has developed more fully.  Going back to apples, it makes no sense whatsoever to buy individually packaged fancy grade apples to make applesauce and again it will actually result in an inferior final product because of the flavor development in that particular grade of apple.


----------



## Sunshine

Good lord!  Rice is a no brainer.


----------



## strollingbones

so something on the verge of rotting but not rotting is not fresh...

well i am enjoying the song and dance....


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> radio...buy a three buck timer....rice just isnt that hard to do





better pots.... heavy bottoms is a better solution then just a timer.


----------



## RadiomanATL

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> radio...buy a three buck timer....rice just isnt that hard to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pots.... heavy bottoms is a better solution then just a timer.
Click to expand...


Easier solution is just I make the rice. 

Why try to reinvent the wheel here?


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Master Chief's daily special is ass-kicking.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MixYRIUzVXs]Salt - From the BBC show "Chef!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

i think there were only two seasons of chef....if my memory serves me....


----------



## Sunshine

BluePhantom said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did go to johnson and wales...so far what i have figured out about them.....they dont care what the quality of ingrediants is....they just add more salt....i like fresh as i can get food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't go to J&W and I never said ingredients are not important.  I implied that the quality of ingredients you use depend on what you are making.  And sometimes fresh isn't the best way to go, believe it or not. If you are making raspberry sauce, for example, you will get a much better final product using berries that are just on the verge of rotten. This is because they have "over-ripened" and the flavor has developed more fully.  Going back to apples, it makes no sense whatsoever to buy individually packaged fancy grade apples to make applesauce and again it will actually result in an inferior final product because of the flavor development in that particular grade of apple.
Click to expand...


I took it that 'fresh' meant fresh as opposed to canned or frozen.  An overripe banana makes the best nut bread or rum cake.


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> i think there were only two seasons of chef....if my memory serves me....



!993 to 96, three seasons.


----------



## strollingbones

ahh i knew it was short lived....and that is sad...i really enjoy the old british comedies.....i love keeping up appearances......i have no clue why....i like are you being served....and of course ab fab


----------



## syrenn

BluePhantom said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did go to johnson and wales...so far what i have figured out about them.....they dont care what the quality of ingrediants is....they just add more salt....i like fresh as i can get food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't go to J&W and I never said ingredients are not important.  I implied that the quality of ingredients you use depend on what you are making.  And sometimes fresh isn't the best way to go, believe it or not. If you are making raspberry sauce, for example, you will get a much better final product using berries that are just on the verge of rotten. This is because they have "over-ripened" and the flavor has developed more fully.  Going back to apples, it makes no sense whatsoever to buy individually packaged fancy grade apples to make applesauce and again it will actually result in an inferior final product because of the flavor development in that particular grade of apple.
Click to expand...



Actually for raspberry sauce, i have found the industry standard is frozen raspberry puree. You have to be very careful with "over ripe" raspberries becasue of the mold they develop.


----------



## Toro

Recipes for:

RAT PIE
Take four medium-sized rats and lay them on the chopping board. Having First made sure the chopper is freshly sharpened, raise it as high above the first rat as you can. Make sure that the rat's neck is well exposed, then bring the chopper down with as much force as possible onto the neck or head of the rat. Then cook it in a pie.

RAT SOUFFLE
Make sure that the rat's squeals are not audible from the street, particularly in areas where the Anti-Souffle League and similar do-gooders are out to persecute the innocent pleasures of the table. Anyway, cut the rat down and lay it on the chopping-board. Raise the chopper high above your head, with the stell glinting in the setting sun, and then bring it down - wham! - with a vivid crunch - straight across the taut neck of the terrified rodent, and make it into a souffle. 

http://reocities.com/SunsetStrip/amphitheatre/8707/rats.html


----------



## Toro

OK Master Chef

Make poutine!






Mm-mmm!  That's good eatin'!


----------



## MeBelle

BluePhantom said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  nope...a little before his time Belle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would explain why the're not spelled the same, Chef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that might be a clue....however common myth is that Caesar Salad is Italian when in reality it;s Mexican.  Try that recipe I laid out below Belle....I think you will like it (if you enjoy pork and Chinese) and it's very simple.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Chef!
The recipe is a tad below my cooking level. My Mother would kill me if she knew I even thought about using instant rice, Chef.


----------



## Sunshine

Toro said:


> OK Master Chef
> 
> Make poutine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mm-mmm!  That's good eatin'!



OMG poutine is to die for!  I had some at a little hamburger place in Mont St. Marie a few years ago!


----------



## Wicked Jester

BluePhantom said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minute rice, Bro?
> 
> Come on man, that's a shortcut for a hack chef.
> 
> Give 'em real ingredients to work with.
> 
> If you're gonna do this, do it right!
> 
> Chef to chef......Just sayin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know....but I am trying to do this for homemakers, not professionals
Click to expand...

I think the average homemaker can handle a bag o' Bazmati.

I mean, we're not talking an infused Rissotto, here.


----------



## MeBelle

BluePhantom said:


> I never said housewives can't cook rice.  Jesus.  I do a lot of individual classes for non-professionals and in my experience with them I have found that what most people are looking for is a way to make very good food in the easiest manner possible using ingredients that are very easy to find.  Having a specific rice for this dish and specific rice for that dish is not what most people are after.  I try to keep it as simple as possible.
> 
> It's like apple pie.  What's the point of buying fancy grade granny smiths for something you are going to cook the living shit out of?  It's expensive as hell and IQF apples work just fine.
> 
> You know what...fuck it.  Good Christ



If you can't take the heat...


----------



## strollingbones

Wicked Jester said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minute rice, Bro?
> 
> Come on man, that's a shortcut for a hack chef.
> 
> Give 'em real ingredients to work with.
> 
> If you're gonna do this, do it right!
> 
> Chef to chef......Just sayin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know....but I am trying to do this for homemakers, not professionals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the average homemaker can handle a bag o' Bazmati.
> 
> I mean, we're not talking an infused Rissotto, here.
Click to expand...


what is infused rissotto or is that just fancy talk for letting it soak up the broth?

i am still not sure about the rissotto.....i am gonna have to break down and go to a fancy place and have it


----------



## Wicked Jester

strollingbones said:


> i would love a good ginger sauce recipe.....i love that stuff...from what i gather its a white sauce with ginger?


Here ya' go!

1 tbsp olive oil...not extra virgin.
1 tbsp Peeled fresh Ginger, minced or finely grated.
1 Clove minced garlic
1/4 cup dry white wine
2 Tbsp unseasoned rice wine vinegar
1/2 cup whipping cream, not heavy cream.
2 Tbsp butter

Heat oil over high heat in saute pan, add garlic and ginger, saute until just fragrant, about 30-45 seconds...Add wine & vinegar, boil for about 2 minutes...Pull pan off heat (very important, or are your sauce will break), quickly stir in cream and butter until well incorporated, return to heat and boil until sauce just thickens to the point of coating the bottom of a spoon, about 3 minutes.......Straining sauce is optional.

Excellent with shrimp, scallops, crawfish, or any seafood.

Also, you can add a lil' cilantro when adding butter and cream, for a lil' different kick.


----------



## Wicked Jester

strollingbones said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know....but I am trying to do this for homemakers, not professionals
> 
> 
> 
> I think the average homemaker can handle a bag o' Bazmati.
> 
> I mean, we're not talking an infused Rissotto, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is infused rissotto or is that just fancy talk for letting it soak up the broth?
> 
> i am still not sure about the rissotto.....i am gonna have to break down and go to a fancy place and have it
Click to expand...

It's about infusing different flavors into risotto, without murdering it with the flavors you wish to infuse.

There's no middle ground with Risotto...It's either excellent or it sucks.

Anytime I was interviewing a prep or line cook for a position, they had to cook......I would hand 'em a bag of Arborio, a Filet Mignon, and tell them I want infused, seared rare, with an accompying sauce and vegetable of their choice......If they could handle it, they got serious consideration. if they couldn't, they wouldn't get a second thought.

I've tasted as much bad Risotto and raw filet's as any chef instructor at any culinary school!


----------



## Ropey

Toro said:


> Recipes for:
> 
> RAT PIE
> Take four medium-sized rats and lay them on the chopping board. Having First made sure the chopper is freshly sharpened, raise it as high above the first rat as you can. Make sure that the rat's neck is well exposed, then bring the chopper down with as much force as possible onto the neck or head of the rat. Then cook it in a pie.
> 
> RAT SOUFFLE
> Make sure that the rat's squeals are not audible from the street, particularly in areas where the Anti-Souffle League and similar do-gooders are out to persecute the innocent pleasures of the table. Anyway, cut the rat down and lay it on the chopping-board. Raise the chopper high above your head, with the stell glinting in the setting sun, and then bring it down - wham! - with a vivid crunch - straight across the taut neck of the terrified rodent, and make it into a souffle.
> 
> http://reocities.com/SunsetStrip/amphitheatre/8707/rats.html



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5mkYcQmVSA]Bizarre Foods - Grilled Rat Thailand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Ropey said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes for:
> 
> RAT PIE
> Take four medium-sized rats and lay them on the chopping board. Having First made sure the chopper is freshly sharpened, raise it as high above the first rat as you can. Make sure that the rat's neck is well exposed, then bring the chopper down with as much force as possible onto the neck or head of the rat. Then cook it in a pie.
> 
> RAT SOUFFLE
> Make sure that the rat's squeals are not audible from the street, particularly in areas where the Anti-Souffle League and similar do-gooders are out to persecute the innocent pleasures of the table. Anyway, cut the rat down and lay it on the chopping-board. Raise the chopper high above your head, with the stell glinting in the setting sun, and then bring it down - wham! - with a vivid crunch - straight across the taut neck of the terrified rodent, and make it into a souffle.
> 
> http://reocities.com/SunsetStrip/amphitheatre/8707/rats.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5mkYcQmVSA]Bizarre Foods - Grilled Rat Thailand - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


People in these parts eat a lot of squirrel.  Squirrels are just rats with cute tails and better PR.  I'd be willing to bet a cyber dollar that a lot of people ate rat during the great depression.


----------



## Ropey

Sunshine said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes for:
> 
> RAT PIE
> Take four medium-sized rats and lay them on the chopping board. Having First made sure the chopper is freshly sharpened, raise it as high above the first rat as you can. Make sure that the rat's neck is well exposed, then bring the chopper down with as much force as possible onto the neck or head of the rat. Then cook it in a pie.
> 
> RAT SOUFFLE
> Make sure that the rat's squeals are not audible from the street, particularly in areas where the Anti-Souffle League and similar do-gooders are out to persecute the innocent pleasures of the table. Anyway, cut the rat down and lay it on the chopping-board. Raise the chopper high above your head, with the stell glinting in the setting sun, and then bring it down - wham! - with a vivid crunch - straight across the taut neck of the terrified rodent, and make it into a souffle.
> 
> http://reocities.com/SunsetStrip/amphitheatre/8707/rats.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5mkYcQmVSA]Bizarre Foods - Grilled Rat Thailand - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People in these parts eat a lot of squirrel.  Squirrels are just rats with cute tails and better PR.  I'd be willing to bet a cyber dollar that a lot of people ate rat during the great depression.
Click to expand...


I still don't mind grinding a good bit of rat now and them.


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6odyTCVQIg]King Rat (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

BluePhantom said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did go to johnson and wales...so far what i have figured out about them.....they dont care what the quality of ingrediants is....they just add more salt....i like fresh as i can get food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't go to J&W and I never said ingredients are not important.  I implied that the quality of ingredients you use depend on what you are making.  And sometimes fresh isn't the best way to go, believe it or not. If you are making raspberry sauce, for example, you will get a much better final product using berries that are just on the verge of rotten. This is because they have "over-ripened" and the flavor has developed more fully.  Going back to apples, it makes no sense whatsoever to buy individually packaged fancy grade apples to make applesauce and again it will actually result in an inferior final product because of the flavor development in that particular grade of apple.
Click to expand...


The decision of the ingredients would hinge on what you're using them for and the profile you're after.
Actually, there'd be a slew of other factors to consider, but......

Never mind that using such "over-ripened" berries in a sauce would simply push them past the rotten stage.
Unless you don't want your raspberry sauce to be SWEET.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Toro said:


> Recipes for:
> 
> RAT PIE
> Take four medium-sized rats and lay them on the chopping board. Having First made sure the chopper is freshly sharpened, raise it as high above the first rat as you can. Make sure that the rat's neck is well exposed, then bring the chopper down with as much force as possible onto the neck or head of the rat. Then cook it in a pie.
> 
> RAT SOUFFLE
> Make sure that the rat's squeals are not audible from the street, particularly in areas where the Anti-Souffle League and similar do-gooders are out to persecute the innocent pleasures of the table. Anyway, cut the rat down and lay it on the chopping-board. Raise the chopper high above your head, with the stell glinting in the setting sun, and then bring it down - wham! - with a vivid crunch - straight across the taut neck of the terrified rodent, and make it into a souffle.
> 
> http://reocities.com/SunsetStrip/amphitheatre/8707/rats.html








Now that's just mean.


----------



## Sunshine

Rat in the Hat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipes for:
> 
> RAT PIE
> Take four medium-sized rats and lay them on the chopping board. Having First made sure the chopper is freshly sharpened, raise it as high above the first rat as you can. Make sure that the rat's neck is well exposed, then bring the chopper down with as much force as possible onto the neck or head of the rat. Then cook it in a pie.
> 
> RAT SOUFFLE
> Make sure that the rat's squeals are not audible from the street, particularly in areas where the Anti-Souffle League and similar do-gooders are out to persecute the innocent pleasures of the table. Anyway, cut the rat down and lay it on the chopping-board. Raise the chopper high above your head, with the stell glinting in the setting sun, and then bring it down - wham! - with a vivid crunch - straight across the taut neck of the terrified rodent, and make it into a souffle.
> 
> http://reocities.com/SunsetStrip/amphitheatre/8707/rats.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just mean.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that you don't want to get eaten?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ropey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre Foods - Grilled Rat Thailand - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in these parts eat a lot of squirrel.  Squirrels are just rats with cute tails and better PR.  I'd be willing to bet a cyber dollar that a lot of people ate rat during the great depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't mind grinding a good bit of rat now and them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine

The last few posts have made me curious as to how a rat would taste as opposed to how a squirrel would taste, since they are both rodents.  I've never tasted rat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sunshine said:


> The last few posts have made me curious as to how a rat would taste as opposed to how a squirrel would taste, since they are both rodents.  I've never tasted rat.



I suppose that could be arranged.


----------



## Sunshine

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last few posts have made me curious as to how a rat would taste as opposed to how a squirrel would taste, since they are both rodents.  I've never tasted rat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that could be arranged.
Click to expand...


Some things are best enjoyed when they are only wondered about!


----------



## Sunshine

My favorite TV chef is Nigella Lawson.  I love her recipes, they are both easy and tasty.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mario Batali...nuff said.


----------



## Wicked Jester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mario Batali...nuff said.


Excellent chef, and a sponge full of knowledge, as is Rick Bayless.


----------



## California Girl

Wicked Jester said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would love a good ginger sauce recipe.....i love that stuff...from what i gather its a white sauce with ginger?
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya' go!
> 
> 1 tbsp olive oil...not extra virgin.
> 1 tbsp Peeled fresh Ginger, minced or finely grated.
> 1 Clove minced garlic
> 1/4 cup dry white wine
> 2 Tbsp unseasoned rice wine vinegar
> 1/2 cup whipping cream, not heavy cream.
> 2 Tbsp butter
> 
> Heat oil over high heat in saute pan, add garlic and ginger, saute until just fragrant, about 30-45 seconds...Add wine & vinegar, boil for about 2 minutes...Pull pan off heat (very important, or are your sauce will break), quickly stir in cream and butter until well incorporated, return to heat and boil until sauce just thickens to the point of coating the bottom of a spoon, about 3 minutes.......Straining sauce is optional.
> 
> Excellent with shrimp, scallops, crawfish, or any seafood.
> 
> Also, you can add a lil' cilantro when adding butter and cream, for a lil' different kick.
Click to expand...


For our UK members, cilantro is coriander.


----------



## strollingbones

thanks....i obviously have not captured the risotto thing....husband calls it just creamy rice.....*hangs head in shame*


----------



## tinydancer

Ok so I'm baking tonight to mick fleetwood and go your own way. cinammon buns.

I'm not kidding here, if I knead at a different pace and I know baking is an art I have never achieved, seriously am I screwing up?

I know to get the room which is really hard to do out here at a certain temp, but do I have to get a roll with the kneading?


----------



## tinydancer

strollingbones said:


> thanks....i obviously have not captured the risotto thing....husband calls it just creamy rice.....*hangs head in shame*



omg

my hand on your shoulder. I have this vision of Uncle Ben crying. 

I'm with you on the risotto failures.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Risotto is great when right...mush when wrong.
Not that I am lazy...but I prefer to just make a pilaf with Jasmine Rice.


----------



## hortysir

Did we scare him off?

Master Chefs can be such pre-modonnas


----------



## Mr. H.

Ahh well, back to cookin' for the common white man...

Think I'll try this:

http://www.food.com/recipe/satisfying-potato-chorizo-soup-385374

Satisfying Potato & Chorizo Soup


----------



## wavingrl

Publix Aprons/Simple Meals recipes.
Publix Aprons Simple Meals Recipes

This week I tried the following and all were good:

broccoli-cauliflower casserole

french onion stuffing

fresh fruit cobbler--apple, cranberry--not too sweet. butter, bakery cobbler mix, milk.

I think you can find them from a search of the above posted link. 

For those preparing for Thanksgiving, etc.


----------

